# GM Marketplace now Live for 2017+ models



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

If you haven't notice it yet, GM pushed out a massive update to our radios last night. GM Marketplace is now Live! 

[FONT=&quot]DETROIT — General Motors on Tuesday said it will equip newer cars with in-dash e-commerce technology, betting it can profit as drivers order food, find fuel or reserve hotel rooms by tapping icons on the dashboard screen, instead of using smartphones while driving.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GM's Marketplace technology, developed with IBM, will be uploaded automatically to about 1.9 million model-year 2017 and later vehicles starting immediately, with about 4 million vehicles across the Chevrolet, Buick, GMC and Cadillac brands equipped with the capability in the United States by the end of 2018, GM said.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GM will get an undisclosed amount of revenue from merchants featured on its in-dash Marketplace, Santiago Chamorro, GM vice president for global connected customer experience, said during a briefing for reporters. Customers will not be charged for using the service or the data transmitted to and from the car while making transactions, he said.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"This platform is financed by the merchants," Chamorro said. GM will get paid for placing a merchant's application on its screens, and "there's some level of revenue sharing" based on each transaction, he said.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It is too soon to say how much revenue GM could realize from the Marketplace system, he said.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The GM Marketplace will compete for customer clicks and revenue with hand-held smartphones, which offer a far richer array of applications than the GM system will at the outset. Amazon.com is partnering with other automakers, including Ford, to offer in-car e-commerce capability through Amazon's Alexa personal assistant system. For example, GM will launch Marketplace with just Shell and Exxon Mobil icons in the fuel category. The only restaurant available for in-car table reservations at launch is the chain TGI Fridays, GM said. In addition, there will be apps for parking, and ordering ahead at coffee shops and restaurants such as Starbucks, Dunkin' Donuts and Applebee's.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"We will be adding more vendors," with some coming in the first quarter of 2018, Chamorro said. In addition, he said GM plans to expand integration into its vehicles of music, news and other information services.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GM also hopes to use its in-car Marketplace connections to expand purchases of products and services, such as additional access to in-car wifi, from its own replacement parts business and dealer network. Customers can "expect to see more service promotions coming through the platform," Chamorro said.[/FONT]





https://youtu.be/WysXyfRbC_M


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting that it's not going on the 16 2nd gen radio, I'm assuming the software is the same as the 17. I wonder why not


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I was trying to find that too. It doesn't say it won't, just that they are rolling it out right now to 2017 and new 2018 vehicles and others in the future.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I was reading about this and hoping it would apply to my 16, but nothing yet.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The 17's don't have it either. It's not on my car.

That vid looks like it's on the 8 inch nav units.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> The 17's don't have it either. It's not on my car.
> 
> That vid looks like it's on the 8 inch nav units.


Do you have active WiFi?



jblackburn said:


> I was reading about this and hoping it would apply to my 16, but nothing yet.


Sounds like one of those 2013 and older Cruze can't have free OnStar remote unlock phone app because too technologically old to support BS.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Do you have active WiFi?
> 
> Wifi is free till christmas. I've only bought the car 2 months ago.


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> The 17's don't have it either. It's not on my car.
> 
> That vid looks like it's on the 8 inch nav units.


The 17 models are included...mine updated. Also, I do not believe you have to have an active Onstar or Wifi plan in place. All Onstar equipped GM vehicles have a cell transmitter/receiver built in, whether you pay to have it activated or not. GM can push an update to all vehicles as a result.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Ramair said:


> The 17 models are included...mine updated. Also, I do not believe you have to have an active Onstar or Wifi plan in place. All Onstar equipped GM vehicles have a cell transmitter/receiver built in, whether you pay to have it activated or not. GM can push an update to all vehicles as a result.


 Which radio do you have? or more specifically, do you have the 8 inch unit? I have the smaller unit and I do not yet see an update.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> Which radio do you have? or more specifically, do you have the 8 inch unit? I have the smaller unit and I do not yet see an update.


I suspect the 8" ones will be the first to be updated, as they are shared with upper-market GM models that this update is shown on in GM's press release.

I checked last night, and nothing on my 8" 2016.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

SilverCruzer said:


> Which radio do you have? or more specifically, do you have the 8 inch unit? I have the smaller unit and I do not yet see an update.


I don't have the update yet either. Maybe I'll onstar and inquire while i'm waiting to go to work.


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

I have the 8" radio. Based on the communication from GM, it does not mention a differentiation between model sizes, simply 2017+. I imagine some 2016 may get the update...but we shall see.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

It's only on the 8in units. 7in units don't have the capability. The 2018 7in units might. I am in an equinox 2018 loaner with 7in basic unit and it has software updates through wifi. My 2017 Cruze LT with 7in doesn't.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I remember seeing the update. But they’re doing a really bad job letting people know about the new features. I haven’t even looked at it to see what’s new. I didn’t know anything new existed. If I hadn’t read this thread, I’d have probably never known. I have a 2017 Premier with an 8” Nav screen. I downloaded the Amazon Music app a long time ago. So that takes up my first screen. I rarely go past that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

Any word on if this will roll out to the 7" screens. I have a 2018 LT and it says there are no OTA updates available. I have hardware version 3 and software version 34.7.6. If anyone knows of a higher firmware version on the 7" screen please speak up.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Dude $1.49 for 87


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd really like to see them add Spotify as an app. Right now all i see is Pandora. They claim Spotify is available for the Equinox only.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's highly unlikely the 7 inch screens will get it. They're not as fancy nor do they have the functions of the 8 inch. 

Looks like the 8 inch has apps. The 7 does not.


----------

